# Wax Flavored Honey



## Beewrangler (Feb 20, 2010)

I recently did a crush and strain on a deep super of honey that I've had in my freezer for about three years. I was using it for demonstrations but when I took it out of the freezer this last time the majority of the frames came apart and made a huge mess. After straining the major big chunks out in my uncapping tank I strained it a second time through panty hose. After this strain the honey was very cloudy and had a very waxy taste. I was hoping someone one could tell me what caused this, how to prevent it in the future and maybe how to fix the batch I have now.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you let it settle the wax will rise to the top.


----------

